# NEC 2020 Proposes Exterior Disconnect for Dwellings



## jar546 (Aug 4, 2019)

New _Code_ language is being proposed that would require an emergency disconnect at a readily accessible outdoor location for all dwelling units. This outdoor disconnect requirement recognizes the need for an outdoor disconnect for first responders of emergencies such as a house fire. According to CMP-10, these proposed emergency disconnect requirements are practical, feasible, and provides installers with multiple options. Currently, first responders and utility personnel do not have a way to safely remove power from a structure without the servicing utility company removing power from the entire structure. This emergency disconnect can consist of (1) the actual service disconnect, (2) a meter disconnect installed per 230.82(3), or (3) other listed disconnect switch(es) or circuit breaker(s) on the supply side of each service disconnect that are suitable for use as service equipment. Marking requirements that accompany these emergency disconnects and the marking requirements must comply with 110.21(B).


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2019)

Good idea

But how do you keep it secure, so nobody except when needed, shuts it off


----------



## jar546 (Aug 4, 2019)

cda said:


> Good idea
> 
> But how do you keep it secure, so nobody except when needed, shuts it off



Most of Florida is set up like this.  Millions of homes and businesses.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 4, 2019)

cda said:


> Good idea
> 
> But how do you keep it secure, so nobody except when needed, shuts it off



with a cheap lock if that is really is a problem, the fire department has bolt cutters.

I know of many places that have unsecured disconnect means on the exterior without issues


----------



## fatboy (Aug 4, 2019)

We have had a local amendment requiring it for the past 14 years......


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2019)

Would a bypass meter socket accomplish this?...Another $800 on a house....


----------

